# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Где справедливость

## CRIME

Вот почему не которые люди прыгают с 7 или 9 этажа и умирают, а тут люди пытаются с собой покончить с собой и у них ни чё не получается разве справедливо это ? Кто прыгает я незнаю о чём он думает, может быть о умирать не хочет а денег нету чтобы долг отдать.

----------

